# HATE NISSAN!!! uneven wear and tear???



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

just came back from getting my car from being worked on for the FOURTH recall i recv'd. Was told that I need all four tires changed and they are sooo bad that they wont pass inspection(funny how they said all FOUR when ONE tire is brand spankin new) mainly due to my back tires being UNEVENLY WORN???? is anyone else experiencing this??? how can they being worn uneven???? is this a possible recall??? What can i do, as the owner and driver of this vehicle to ENSURE even wear and tear on tires????


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did they even explain to you why they were worn evenly?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Did they even explain to you why they were worn evenly?



no sir...that they didnt do. All they kept saying was that my tire is a hard tire to find and that they could "of course" order it for me and for the low price of 120 per tire. 
Also there is a noise comming from inside the car(assuming this because when i roll the windows down, i no longer hear it) and explained to them you must drive the vehicle to hear noise, windows up and radio off, you cant sit anywhere else in the car and hear this crazy noise. So they supposedly test drove the car and say the noise is the uneven wear an tear in the rear tires....well this i would normally believe if this problem hasnt been existing since day ONE of owning this car however, i was too stupid and nieve and too overwhelmed with HAVING a brand new car that i assumed it wasnt anything. 
Now 2 yrs later, i dug my own grave.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you sure your alignment isn't off? This would cause uneven wear on your tires.

I would get a second opinion from another dealer.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> Are you sure your alignment isn't off? This would cause uneven wear on your tires.
> 
> I would get a second opinion from another dealer.



Ok this is going to sound stupid BUT in the two years I've had this vehicle, I only rotated tires once. I never realized the importance of it. So now, I learned the hard way and will get all new tires and rotate them every other oil change.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd also switch dealerships.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

Ruben said:


> I'd also switch dealerships.


whoa whoa whoa...

owned it two years and only rotated once>???

ALtimas, especially 2.5s with 16 inch tires have trouble with the inside of the tire cupping if the alignment isnt perfect. Also if you have speaker boxes or stuff in your trunk the rears cup the inside BAD. Its mostly bad suspention geometry...

I always say, if you have a altima, rotate every 7500-10000 miles to keep the cupping prob away.

But in any case... Its DEFINATELY NOT the dealers fault, they didnt build the darn car

-Corey


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i agree. not rotating often is definately going to cause trouble, but according to her, they didn't even explain in detail what the problem was. i wouldn't take my car back to that dealership if they didn't make me understand what the problem was in detail.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

lawabidn said:


> whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> owned it two years and only rotated once>???
> 
> ...



Not blaming the dealer, but like coco mentioned, they should explain as to WHY its uneven wear and tear. I was in a rush and thought we covered all basis. I called and thats when they told me what causes that. I now know. Actually I need an inspection sticker end of this month so i am going to just get rimz and tires and just rotate them every other oil change. 


I DID have a box, but no longer do. Have nothing in trunk ecept amplifier drilled to back of seat. I do hear clunking from the rear...shocks(factory) suck.I dont beat the car and nissan said my shocks are fine. Anyone know of any pending recalls for stock shocks???
Or does anyone know of any better OEM shocks???


----------

